# Thats not a Croc ! THIS is a croc !!



## Moreliaman (Jan 14, 2006)

but on closer inspection i think it may be an alligator ! still impressive ! hope i never meet anything this big! :shock:


----------



## foxysnake (Jan 14, 2006)

I had an email a while back with this pick, also attached was another image of it supposedly cut up and with a whole human inside of it (fake of course), but yeah he looks huge!


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 14, 2006)

ive got those pics too, but this looks alot bigger than the cut up one! perhaps someone put them together even though they arent related, plus the people in the other pic look as though they are asian. dunno now, could be the same beast ! :shock: if this thing got anywhere near me you wouldnt be able to swipe a credit card between the cheeks of my butt !  burnt trainer rubber is the only smell i'd leave behind !


----------



## Hickson (Jan 14, 2006)

It is a gator. Thgis email has been around for a looooooong time. I first received it about 10 years ago, along with a picture of a culvert full of rattlers.

The dissected crocodylian (and there are a couple) have only been around for the last couple of years. They've been attached to this pic and a story created ( = lie).

Never discovered the real story behind this pic, although one I heard was that the guys were laying a pipeline in Brazil, which would make this a Caiman. But I don't think they get that big.



Hix


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 14, 2006)

I like the person in the hard hat with thongs on. and I don't think caymans get a very broad mouth either but maybe it is an escapee alligator fleeing all those burmese pythons in the everglades!!!


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 14, 2006)

so whats a thong then ? coz here (as you all prob know) its womens underwear !! 

If i was going to have a stab at identifying it my money would be on mississippiensis , cant see it being caiman, as they never get anywhere near that big, even spectacleds only get around 3 mtr max, also caimans have a much more triangular shaped head (but im not croc/gator expert) , i think the biggest mississippiensis has been recorded upto is around 20ft long, but like retics....very rare reliable records exisit .


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 14, 2006)

Mark, maybe you call them flip flops like the kiwis. No, they are not womens underwear but typical aussie footwear. and an Esky... try and work that out, its another fav with the kiwis.


----------



## Skorpious (Jan 15, 2006)

Lol I still lmfao remembering my kiwi brother-in-law call it a Chilly-Bin


----------



## Hickson (Jan 15, 2006)

Moreliaman said:


> cant see it being caiman, as they never get anywhere near that big, even spectacleds only get around 3 mtr max, also caimans have a much more triangular shaped head (but im not croc/gator expert) , i think the biggest mississippiensis has been recorded upto is around 20ft long, but like retics....very rare reliable records exisit .



Description of the Black Caiman _(Melanosuchus niger)_ from http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/natsci/herpetology/brittoncrocs/csp_mnig.htm

_"Largest species in the family Alligatoridae (males can reach at least 4 metres, and huge 6 metre caimans have been reported but not confirmed). General appearance not dissimilar to Alligator mississippiensis."_ 

I'm not saying it is a caiman, just that if it _was _from Brazil (as the original email stated) then that's what it would be.



Hix


----------



## Dicco (Jan 15, 2006)

Take note people, that they have done the photo so the Animal is right in the foreground, and the people are standing way back, so it looks bigger than it really is, the same trick they used to make the feral cat look the size of a panther in the absolute bullcrap story.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 15, 2006)

AAHHHH hix! it helps if you have the original email, well done m8, ive had these pics for years like every other mug ! lol and now dicco comes along with bad news ! wouldnt surprise me though, so many people doctoring pics now! still an impressive animal :wink:


----------



## Hickson (Jan 15, 2006)

If you want to see some doctored photos (and discover which emails are hoaxes) you can vist http://urbanlegends.about.com/ and in the left hand bar click on the link to "Image Quiz: Real or Fake?".


----------



## Hickson (Jan 15, 2006)

Have found the image - and another story - at http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/culvert.asp



Hix


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 15, 2006)

cheers hix, thanks mate, terrible isnt it how blaitent some people really are when they try to pull the wool over your eyes ! 

anyway, what do you think of these little terrapins i got for sale ?? 
would you be interested ? :wink:


----------

